# Ryzen 5 3600 idle 60-80°C



## Uncreative383 (28. April 2020)

Hallo,
ich habe heute einen neuen PC zusammengebaut, daher erstmal die Komponenten: 

CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 3600 
RAM: 16GB (2x 8192MB) G.Skill Aegis DDR4-3000
Graka: 8GB Powercolor RX 5700XT Dual
Mainboard: MSI B450M Pro-VDH Max
PSU: 550 Watt Corsair CV550 80 Plus Bronze

Nun stehe ich vor dem Problem, dass der Prozessor bereits auf dem Desktop sehr hohe Temperaturen hat. Ich hatte zuerst einen Artic Freezer 13 installiert (den ich später durch etwas besseren ersetzen wollte) wobei die Temperatur auf dem Desktop mit einer Auslastung von deutlich unter 10% bereits 60-70°C erreichte. Habe den Kühler neu montiert und WLP erneuert um auszuschließen, dass ich einen Fehler gemacht habe. Temperaturen wieder so hoch. Nun testweise mal den boxed Kühler montiert und auf dem Desktop Temperaturen von 60-80°C (stark schwankend) bei einer Lüfterdrehzahl von konstant über 80%. Sobald ich die CPU ansatzweise belaste geht die Temperatur direkt auf über 90°C, länger habe ich mich nicht getraut einen Stresstest laufen zu lassen.
Habe das Bios eben mal auf die neuste Version gebracht, allerdings keine Änderung.
Ach ja Gehäuse ist ein Sharkoon V1000 mit 5 x Artic F12 PWM (2 vorne rein, 1 hinten raus, 2 oben raus), der Airflow im Gehäuse sollte eigentlich gut sein.

Edit: Habe es eben gewagt Cinebench zu starten, das letzte was ich gesehen habe waren 115°C bevor der PC ausging.


----------



## kmf (29. April 2020)

Wieviel Volt liegen  im Bios an der CPU an?


----------



## Uncreative383 (29. April 2020)

1,360V


----------



## HunterChief (29. April 2020)

Hi,
Wie wurde die WLP aufgetragen?
Gekleckst, geixxt oder gestrichen?

Bei der Kühlerdemontage...war der gesammte heatspreader sauber bedeckt?
Gruß


----------



## Optiki (29. April 2020)

Erstmal zu höheren Temperaturen im Idle: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...s-blog-47-vorsicht-heisse-oberflaeche-ii.html

Ansonsten könntest du mal Bilder vom Innenleben deines PC machen und auch mal den boxed Kühler abnehmen und Bilder machen, wie die Paste verteilt ist auf CPU und auf dem Kühler. 

Wie sehen die Temperaturen in Spielen aus. Mit welchem Programm liest du die Temperaturen aus? So viel ich weiß dürfte die CPU eigentlich nicht 115 Grad erreichen, sondern vorher schon runtertakten, damit es unter 100 bleibt.


----------



## soulstyle (29. April 2020)

Hi,
der Link zum lesen ist ja schon in Post 5 aufgezeigt worden. Sollte man lesen ist sehr aufschlußreich.
Dann Boxed Kühler raus schmeissen und Towerkühler/ AIO  dazu berücksichtigen das deine 5700 XT die warme Luft in das Gehäuse einbläst und deine CPU diese warme Luft zum Kühlen nutzt.
Das ist suboptimal.
Der Artic Freezer 13 sollte befriedigende Temperaturen liefern!

Mach mal bitte den Seitendeckel ab und check die Temps nochmal.
Wenns besser wird hast Du eine nicht ausreichende Gehäusebelüftung.

Fotos von deinem Aufbau würde uns sehr helfen.


----------



## Uncreative383 (29. April 2020)

Danke schon mal für die vielen Antworten. Habe gestern noch eine Lösung gefunden. Habe mit der Treiber CD von Mainboard das Dragon Center von MSI runtergeladen. Habe im nachhinein festgestellt, dass dies ohne Änderungen von mir die Spannung deutlich angehoben hat. Programm runtergeschmissen, BIOS zurückgesetzt jetzt läufts glaube ich normal.
Idle Temperaturen sind um die 50° und peaken manchmal ganz kurz bis knapp über 60° und unter Dauerlast war das höchste nach einer Stunde 85°C. Soweit ich weiß sind das relativ normale Werte für den 3600 oder?

Den Link les ich nachher mal durch und Bilder kann ich auch erst heute Abend schicken, bin noch unterwegs.

Edit: diese Temperaturen sind jetzt wieder mit dem Freezer 13.
Auf den Rest antworte ich später noch hab Grad nicht so viel Zeit.


----------



## Uncreative383 (29. April 2020)

WLP wurde gekleckst, sah bei der späteren Demontage gut verteilt aus. Und der Kühler bedeckt nicht den gesamten heatspreader aber dazu habe ich im voraus einiges gelesen und das sollte wohl kein Problem sein.


----------



## Uncreative383 (29. April 2020)

Hier erstmal ein Bild. Da ich nicht weiß wie man hier Bilder hochlädt einfach ein Link:
Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen

Die 115°C (die jetzt ja ohnehin nicht mehr auftreten) wurden bei Belastung innerhalb von 1-2 Sekunde erreicht woraufhin der PC auch direkt ausgegangen ist.

Temperatur wird mit Core Temp ausgelesen und wurde einmal mit HW Monitor abgeglichen ob beide Programme das gleiche anzeigen - was der Fall war.


----------



## Uncreative383 (29. April 2020)

Idle Temperaturen sind mit und ohne Seitendeckel quasi identisch - meistens um die 50°C, selten mal runter auf 40° und selten mal hoch auch 60°C. Als kurzen Belastungstest Cinebench laufen lassen, sowohl mit als auch ohne Seitendeckel jeweils 78°C.


----------



## Fox2010 (29. April 2020)

Der CPU Kühler zieht ja auch die Warme Luft der Grafikkarte an bei dir, daher sind die Idle Temps je nach Kühler und Gehäuse würde ich sagen normal. Auch die 78C° kann die CPU unter starker Belastung erreichen.


Meine Temps vom 3600er sind etwas drunter, habe aber auch einen stärkeren Kühler, Idle sind 32-37 und Cinebench 20 sind es 69,7C°
DIe Temps am besten immer mit Hardware Info auslesen


----------



## Uncreative383 (29. April 2020)

Hm okay, also wenn die CPU lange unter Last ist steigts auch auf 85°C aber sollte noch im Rahmen sein denk ich. Die GPU Abwärme sollte im Idle doch eigentlich keinen so großen Unterschied machen oder? Grafikkarte hat bei Desktopbetrieb 35°C.


----------



## Fox2010 (29. April 2020)

Könntest nur versuchen den kühler zu drehen wenn du etwas bessere Temps möchtest, so das der Lüfter die Kühle Luft von vorne ansaugt, sollte das nicht gehen würde nur ein Kühlerwechsel was bringen. 
Solange die Temperaturen aber noch im Rahmen sind würde ich da aber kein Geld ausgeben für ein paar C° weniger.

Am besten einfach mal etwas damit Spielen und schauen wie die Temps sind wenn die Grafikkarte wärmer ist, sollte bei Belastung der GPU und CPU zusammen die wärme dann über die 85C°-90C° der CPU gehen würde ich erstmal den Kühler drehen sofern das geht, ansonsten was potenteres kaufen.


----------



## Uncreative383 (29. April 2020)

Kühler geht leider nur nach unten oder oben. Temperaturen überschreiten jetzt auch unter Volllast von GPU und CPU nicht 85°C, ich denke ich lasse es jetzt so.
Vielen Dank


----------

